
Do you hate daily commute to Office/College? - varver
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/do-you-hate-daily-commute-office-varun-verma?trk=mp-author-card
======
Jaruzel
Although interesting to read, and I identify with the issues listed, I feel
the author should have explained up front that this is a promotional article
for his new service/app[1].

[1] Which I don't have a problem with per se. Just not a fan of dressing up
promotional press releases as blog posts.

~~~
varver
Hey Jaruzel thanks for quickly coming up with the response. The main objective
is to list all the problems and how people try to solve their problems .
Telling them a way to solve all the problems they are facing in the end i
would not say its a promotional post :) You talk about any product
(software/hardware)or any service that can help solve any problem in every
post here. So they are not promotional if they are teaching you something or
helping you out :)

